#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-11
<h00k> Oi
<twopoint718> oi?
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> I'm getting off Facebook.
<twopoint718> Oh? I did that a while ago. Get ready for *angry* friends, really.
<h00k> I don't care.
<h00k> :)
<h00k> I already did it once, came back (still not sure why)
<h00k> and I'm about to do it again
<twopoint718> Yeah I dumped FB only to be playing with Google+ right now :/
<h00k> :D
<twopoint718> If I didn't know better, I'd think that these social network thingies were really going to catch on
<mikeputnam> twopoint718: how am i to encircle you in my "wisconsin linux" G+ circle if i cannot find you!?
<twopoint718> hmmm, I added you just now.
<h00k> wooo
<h00k> I have an Ubuntu circle going on, but anything Ubuntu-US-WI related will probably just go Public or All Circles for me
<mikeputnam> yeah. i don't have a lot of linux-centric stuff that i wouldn't also share publicly. none in fact.
<mikeputnam> i suppose the notification thingy could be used
<mikeputnam> the circles are almost more of a memory aid for me
<mikeputnam> in twitter i'd quite forgotten why i originally added/follow people
<twopoint718> I dunno, I feel like I have a two-face level of split between my nerd-side and my other side. I remember posting something linux-related once on FB and I got a zillion WTFs from civilians.
<mikeputnam> twopoint718: for example.  i'd been following you for a while on twitter. but until you just got added to my linux circle i'd forgotten how i "know" you
<mikeputnam> now i won't forget
<twopoint718> Yeah, I think it is a good idea to group people on social networks, for the reasons you say.
<h00k> 'civillians'
<h00k> ahahahaha
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-12
<h00k> Hello.
<spikeb> hi
<h00k> 'Morning
<h00k> I got an email that I'm evaluating on sending to the mailing list
<h00k> it's regarding a C/C++ Unit Testing software
<h00k> and I don't know deep C++ enough anymore to know if that's...something people would need
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-13
<h00k> oi
<douglasawh-work> is unity built on GNOME2 or GNOME3?  Wikipedia doesn't say
<h00k> I'm pretty sure 11.04 has it on gnome2, and 11.10 will have it on gnome3
<h00k> slash gtk3
<douglasawh-work> so is the gnome3 fallback classic GNOME?
<douglasawh-work> because I haven't tried GNOME3 on any hardware that doesn't support GNOME3 other than on ubuntu
<h00k> Good question.
<douglasawh-work> so I don't know if that's Unity or what
<h00k> I don't know what it will be on 11.10
<douglasawh-work> power management in GNOME3 blows beyond believe
<douglasawh-work> belief*
<h00k> Fallback on Unity3d is Unity3d
<h00k> er
<h00k> 2d
<douglasawh-work> does that look similar to Unity?
<h00k> Quite, yeah
<h00k> it just uses...qt stuffs, I think.
<douglasawh-work> maybe you just get the GNOME2 look if you do an upgrade rather than doing a fresh install?
<h00k> It has the UNity panel and everything
<douglasawh-work> my machine looks and acts just like GNOME2 but I haven't install GNOME3 on it
<h00k> Are you on 11.04?
<douglasawh-work> yep
<douglasawh-work> this is the one machine where I haven't installed GNOME3...because I didn't need it
<douglasawh-work> I hate the unity bar so much
<douglasawh-work> I don't mind the side bar stuff.  GNOME3 has that too, of course
<h00k> I don't have Unity here on my work machine running 10.04.2, and I miss it
<h00k> 11.04 is Unity/Gnome 2
<Cheesehead> douglasawh-work: Did you get your Unity/Gnome questions answered?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-14
<h00k> Cheesehead: halfway, I think
<Cheesehead> Unity 11.04 is definitely built on Gnome 2.
<Cheesehead> G3 didn't arrive until too late in the cycle
<Cheesehead> Unity 11.10 alphas are built on Gnome 3.
<Cheesehead> 11.04 power mgt problems (laptops burning 20-30%) more battery capacity than 10.10 was a kernel bug, since fixed.
<Cheesehead> The fix should propagate through updates soon, if it hasn't already.
 * Cheesehead tracks a bunch of the Release Team info because a lot of questions like that pop up in Brainstorm.
<h00k> I was halfway superbusy today
<Cheesehead> me, too
<Cheesehead> Got a conference call in a few minutes, so I suppose I still am
<h00k> bah, yeah, 11.04 was definitely gtk2, but power usage was terrible
<h00k> That's why I downgraded to 10.04 on my laptop at work
<Cheesehead> Once the kernel bug was fixed, power usage in testing dropped to =Windows, =10.10
<Cheesehead> Hooray! Very short conf call.
<douglasawh-work> cheesehead I'm talking about the management tools, not the management itself.  There are like two options in GNOME3.  It's ridiculous
<h00k> douglasawh-work: did you find the system settings in the top right menu? (I think that is where I saw it)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-15
<douglasawh-work> h00k: the power management options going through there are terribly incomplete when compared to GNOME2
<twopoint718> Just wanted to mention that MadLUG is having a meeting tomorrow at Sundance Cinema, 1pm, Madison, WI: http://www.meetup.com/madlug/events/18786121/
<douglasawh-work> I can't remember, did I ask about FreeNAS in here?
<h00k> douglasawh-work: not that I know of
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-16
<douglasawh-work> h00k: well, we pretty much gave up on that project
<douglasawh-work> but thanks for reminding me about that project because I just checked to see if this computer was done and it is!
<douglasawh-work> time to go home
 * twopoin718 is at the MadLUG meeting in Madison, WI
<h00k> wedding planning, wedding planning.
<h00k> two weeks.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-07-14
<h00k> Hi
